# Archives: Photo of the month - Winner for July is.....



## Arch (Aug 24, 2006)

IR Sydney Collection by Alex1030.........








.... AND the runner up is....

Louvre Pyramid by Remi M







Well done guys....... really close month with just one vote in it! :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mohain (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratulations Alex1030 & Remi M as runner up, stunning images and deserved winners 

Also thanks to photo gal for my nomination and for thanks to my two voters, whoever you might be. I'm honoured :mrgreen:


----------



## Remi M. (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow, this is great.  Thanks for the votes people.  
I feel like I don't even deserve runner-up compared to the other amazing nominations.  Was in a amazing place at a lucky time to press the shutter.


----------



## alex1030 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you so much for all the votes. I have been busy recently, i will come here more often!!!


----------

